# Tiger at south Pac!!!



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

I got a call at 5 pm from my buddy saying that they were hooked up on the 50w and had almost been spooled about 100 yards south of Packery channel. I had to finish running the shop so I couldn't immediately join in the fun. At 6 pm I called to check progress and found out they were still fighting the fish. I hauled butt out there to hopefully help land the fish and when i got there my roommate had about 150 yards of mono on the reel. Of course while I was standing there the fish decided to take back all the mono and about 200 yards of braid. This happened about 5 more times and after another 1.5 hours of fight we finally landed the fish (which took four of us to tail rope and drag to the beach). Ended up taping out at 11'4". Bait was a bonita head and was dropped about 200 yards past the end of the jetties. We took pictures, tagged her and then walked out and revived her and watched her swim away healthy. I want to give a huge thanks to Barney Welch who was vacationing here from Odessa, TX for taking these awesome pictures for us!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell yeah! That's a beast!!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

That is a hell of a monster!!!nice!!!!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Good stuff John! Lets see if yall can do it again in October!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Pretty impressive!! Way to go!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hats off to y'all what a catch!


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

There is a lot of folks in those pics that will never forget that day. Great job on a monster fish!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice catch!!! thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, that's freaking AWESOME!!! Congrats to you and your buds for releasing her in good condition. That second picture shows her mouth wide open. Thatâ€™s just Crazy!!!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome Tiger, Congrats and keep them coming a excellent report and photo's. Boy do those big boys can draw a crowd.


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

That's awesome. Any videos? Love that you released it.


----------



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pics got messed up and somehow I can't edit the original post again.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya the for some reason it won't let me see any of the photos!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

The photos got too popular and now photobucket is trying to make more money off hosting them.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Won't be surfing there until it gets cold again!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like they had a bit of a cluster fudge when landing that thing. If you're going to fish for monsters you have to be ready for when you hook a monster!


----------



## johneod75 (Oct 25, 2010)

the only problem we had was that the croud that gathered trampled our chair that had the tape and cutters in it and thats why we couldnt find them


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Great catch!!


----------

